
Drawing Parallels Between TCP/IP and Blockchain - charliejrgower
https://blockchain.works-hub.com/blog/Drawing-Parralels-between-TCP-IP-and-the-Blockchain
======
block_chain_
It's possible that this underestimates blockchain slightly but yeah overall I
think she makes a reasonable connection between the two technologies.

~~~
charliejrgower
blockchain is still very embryonic, if it has half the impact that IP had in
everyday life then it has a long way to go!

